# What to use above the tub surround?



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm putting in a tub surround...fastened to the studs, and not planning to tile. 

So, what to put on the walls...not drywall...greenboard...or something better. 

Suggestions...primers...paints...brands, etc...would be much appreciated.

This is a great forum. Just want to say thanks to all the previous commentors on my other thread. 

Ed


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

I would use green board, a good primer, and a high quality paint.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Stanchek said:


> I would use green board, a good primer, and a high quality paint.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking...but I've seen a lot of comments, saying that you don't use green board in wet areas, like showers. Maybe, they meant, "not by itself, or not down low." 

I was wondering if there might be something that I didn't know about...maybe a new product on the market.

The green board will definitely get wet when I shower, even though the surround is 70 inches tall...because I'm taller than that...so there's the splash issue. 

Other than finishing the wall out with tile, which I don't want to do, there doesn't seem to be much of a choice.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually the "green board" produced these days isn't what the "original" green board was. When you cut the board made before the late 1980's (I'm guessing from recollection as to when the change came about) the "core of the board was a dark brown color as opposed to the "green board" of today. It was "impregnated" with some sort of "oil" or something to help make it "waterproof". It was often used as backer for tile. It naturally failed, often, due to the fact the paper on the board would still allow water to penetrate when caulk/grout failed. The "green board" made now has the same "core" as regular board (as can be seen when it is cut), so it is even more likely to "fail" in a wet area. The paper probably has some more water "resistance" than the early green board, but the core is more likely to fail. Regular drywall will work fine on a tub surround as long as it's installed properly and painted with proper paint. Don't let the drywall sit right on the lip of the surround, as it will eventually start "wicking" water and cause issues. Leave a 1/4" gap, prefill with setting compound, flat tape, and finish. Use a quality "tub" caulk and make sure to re-caulk on a regular basis.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your comments...I'm still a ways from putting in my shower base and tub surround...just pulled out an old top plate...and found out that the ceiling was nailed to nailers attached to it...so now it's time to repair the ceiling...go figure...on step forward...and one step backwards...lol.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

"Shower base", "tub surround"???

You are only fooling yourself if you think using any type of drywall is going to last more than a few months in a shower without a tile cover or plastic surround cover over the drywall. Doesn't matter what paint you use.

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Bud is correct if those are your intentions. I was assuming you were speaking of what to put ABOVE a surround (tile, marble, or fiberglass).


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

Maybe I misunderstood. By tub surround, I thought you meant shower surround on a tub, and green rock above the shower surround.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

He stated the surround was 70 inches tall. I think his plan is good.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ed911 said:


> Thanks for your comments...I'm still a ways from putting in my shower base and tub surround.


Meant to say, "shower surround" used in conjunction with a shower pan...most of the wall will be covered with the surround...but there will be a two foot section above the shower surround that must be delt with, and the ceiling will also not be tile...


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

See if you can find USG's sheetrock called Mold Tough. http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-mold-tough-gypsum-panels.html It has a moisture and mold resistant core and paper.


----------



## doc_63 (Nov 26, 2011)

My house has been here since 1977 and there is nothing above the shower surround except sheet rock and paint. It has been kept up very well and looks like new. I dont see why anything else is neccessary.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't really help on what to do in your situation, but as far as the sheetrock goes, the Only difference between standard sheetrock and greenboard is that it is made with fiberglass paper, instead of regular paper. It does't let mold grow as easy on the paper. That is the only difference, it is no more water proof or water resistant than regular sheetrock. Water resistant sheetrock is an incorrect term. The correct term is mold resistant.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> jimmy21: "as far as the sheetrock goes, the Only difference between standard sheetrock and greenboard is that* it is made with fiberglass paper*, instead of regular paper."


*Say what?* jimmy21 Would you please give us a link to that information on a drywall manufacturer's website for verification. Show us the copy that says _"the only difference between standard drywall and green-board is that green-board is made with Fiberglas paper_".


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> *Say what?* jimmy21 Would you please give us a link to that information on a drywall manufacturer's website for verification. Show us the copy that says _"the only difference between standard drywall and green-board is that green-board is made with Fiberglas paper_".



that is just what i have been told. Looking it up, i guess it is also impregnated with oil to help repel water. My overall point still stands. It is mold resistant and not water resistant.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I can't really help on what to do in your situation, but as far as the sheetrock goes, the Only difference between standard sheetrock and greenboard is that it is made with fiberglass paper, instead of regular paper.


Okay... that comment sounds definitive the way it is stated as if you knew what you were talking about.

But, when challenged you once again (as in other comments in other threads) start to back-down from your comments and now say:



> that is just what i have been told.


My point here is accuracy for DIY'ers. I have challenged you in the past in other threads and you have back away from your statements there also.

In my humble opinion your credibility is again in question. Shooting from the hip will get DIY'ers in trouble and cost them money they can't afford to waste. A lot of DIY's come here for usable information and when they get nonsense, some of them believe it.


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

Lafarge Watercheck® is specifically designed as a tile backer, though it may also be used in non-tile applications. The board is enhanced with a wax emulsion to offer moisture protection for interior walls in residential rooms where a degree of moisture may be expected, such as bathrooms and laundry rooms. It is not for use in shower and bathtub areas.
Drywall designed for applications in moist areas has long been popularly known as "greenboard" due to the green facing paper used for the interior-facing (tiled) surface. After proper surface preparation, Watercheck's green, recycled-paper facing will accommodate a variety of decorative treatments, including ceramic tile, paint, and paper.

I got this off of the manufacturers website. I really just confirms what I think most of us know about green board. It's for high moisture areas, but not to be used behind tile in a shower, or other areas that have direct contact with water. In the OP's case, I would say its a good choice at a minimum.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Okay... that comment sounds definitive the way it is stated as if you knew what you were talking about.
> 
> But, when challenged you once again (as in other comments in other threads) start to back-down from your comments and now say:
> 
> ...


If im not 100% sure what im talking about, i make it clear that im only offering up suggestions. I am in fact 100% sure that you should not plan on getting greenboard wet, because it is not water resistant, it is mold resistant. I apologize if my original statement was only mostly accurate


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I am in fact 100% sure that you should not plan on getting greenboard wet, because it is not water resistant, it is mold resistant.


Actually some companies that label their greenboard "MR" intend for that designation to mean "Moisture Resistant". It's been that way for decades.

"Mold Resistant" boards are boards receiving an additional treatment to the surface of the board and actually fall into yet another category. They carry a different terminology such as "Mold Tough", "XP" "M-Bloc" etc. Each company has it's own branding for mold-resistant boards whereas MR (Moisture Resistant) is a somewhat universal and generic term of the industry.

Green board in my experience has never been known to be "water resistant" and I know of no companies that make that claim using that terminology. "Moisture" is the word used most of the time. The use of the term "water resistant" when referring to a greenboard gypsum (MR) product is simply a lack of knowledge on the part of the person using the terms.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you look at the link I provided earlier for the mold tough board you will see that it is also moisture resistant


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

paul100 said:


> If you look at the link I provided earlier for the mold tough board you will see that it is also moisture resistant



What i got out of what bud wrote is that mold resistant is a step above moisture resistant


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What i got out of what bud wrote is that mold resistant is a step above moisture resistant


I don't see where Bud said that.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Reading this topic has been entertaining.


I'm in the same boat as OP. I am installing tub/shower and will put purple board above the shower. Top foot and a half to two feet. I plan on using a good primer. Such as Kilz. Then paint. The plumber who installed it said that is all I need to do.

For me, that is what I am going to do. I do not plan on using this bathroom much as I just need to get it done so I can possible sell the house and claim two full bathrooms.


----------

